# Satin Impervo



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I just got done with a job using SI oil which is and always has been "low luster". Well, this job looks like semi gloss to me and also( unfortunatly) the customer. It has been years since I have painted oil. Is this going to flatten out to " low luster" in a couple weeks? Or have they changed the formula? :blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't used it in about a year, but I remember it as always a full 30 days to reach its true sheen. If you are done with the job, I'd wait at least 14 days and take another look at it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I get this same call a few times a month. Paul is right, but typically its pretty flattened out within a week or so. Hard to explain that to a customer, like just wait, it'll be fine


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a customer buy me lunch once over this. A huge black wrought iron interior railing. He hated it because it was too shiny...I said wait 2 weeks and call me. He said if it turns low lustre I'll buy you lunch.............
It's taking a little longer with the newer formulation, but it will.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Still one of my favorite finishes. Chris you should have taken some pics.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Still one of my favorite finishes. Chris you should have taken some pics.


 
It was just a stupid little bedroom, did not seem to need pics taken. Thanks all for the response, that is just what I told her, but before I made a liar out of myself, I wanted to be sure.:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always asked people to give certain finishes a couple weeks to a month to cure and tone down.

Usually where I get some skepticism is when I'm matching cherry finishes on cherry wood. I'll always do the stains and dyes a shade or two lighter on the matches. In about 6-12 mos the wood will naturally darken to match.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris any reason why you had to use SI? You could of used Advance and had similar results.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> Chris any reason why you had to use SI? You could of used Advance and had similar results.


Is advance better? And if so, why?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Is advance better? And if so, why?


drys quicker and levels off the same as the new formulation of SI.. To me SI isn't what it was since they voc'd it and its way to expensive almost $70 a gallon in the Chicago area


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dry time, low voc, no solvents to deal with.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Chris any reason why you had to use SI? You could of used Advance and had similar results.


 
No reason, it is just what I knew. The BM store moved 30 miles away and I did not know anything about Advance. The customer was going to where the store was anyway and picked up the gallon of SI. Now I know . I would still probably use SI unless the advance is that much better.In this particular clients home it is BM or nothing( her words), she is a real estate agent( and a very good one)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> No reason, it is just what I knew. The BM store moved 30 miles away and I did not know anything about Advance. The customer was going to where the store was anyway and picked up the gallon of SI. Now I know . I would still probably use SI unless the advance is that much better.In this particular clients home it is BM or nothing( her words), she is a real estate agent( and a very good one)



dry time alone makes it worth it, so does the price savings not sure what you are paying for it out by you...


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Use Impervo all the time in cabinets and such. Great product! It will definitely dull down a bit over a couple months or so.

As for the Advanced, NOT a fan. Hard to use. Sags like crazy. And will ruin a brush. You can make it look great. But its not worth the headache.


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

kingsebi said:


> Use Impervo all the time in cabinets and such. Great product! It will definitely dull down a bit over a couple months or so.
> 
> As for the Advanced, NOT a fan. Hard to use. Sags like crazy. And will ruin a brush. You can make it look great. But its not worth the headache.


On cabinets. Lol.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

kingsebi said:


> On cabinets. Lol.


Are you serious , I love the advance ! 
You gotta spray a tack coat first . I have only used for it for cabinets spraying . 
Then clean your brush with either . Krud. Cutter or thinner .


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Get a bottle of Dawn for your brushes. Don't need thinner. Use a latex brush with Advance, if you're using a natural bristle, this could be the problem cleaning up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> dry time alone makes it worth it, so does the price savings not sure what you are paying for it out by you...


She paid $68. I could have got it for maybe $58.

BTW, you are "out" there, I am "over" there.:laughing:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

From what Ive heard here the dry time for advance is something like 6 hrs or more. Is that correct? And is it true you only need water for cleanup or do you need spirits to rinse also?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

This might be a little OT- but kinda not-
I have a job coming up that I'm coming behind another paint contractor to redo his co. work on some high profile windows. Client trusts me- hated him. His work wasn't too bad but had reached that point with the client where he could do no good. (I know- steaming pile of poo to step in- but i kinda have to..)
Paint speced was SI- but he subbed SW ProClassic oil. 
A bit brushstrokey- and very critical lighting. 
I can either redo with what he used- switch to SI or even switch to Aura Satin or Advance. Would do a bond coat if I was to do that but might be just as fast.
My q is- I'm looking for the most flawless material to lay out brushed. Surface is already smooth- will probably sand with 600g. (!)
Big bank of picture windows- 25"high...


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> This might be a little OT- but kinda not-
> I have a job coming up that I'm coming behind another paint contractor to redo his co. work on some high profile windows. Client trusts me- hated him. His work wasn't too bad but had reached that point with the client where he could do no good. (I know- steaming pile of poo to step in- but i kinda have to..)
> Paint speced was SI- but he subbed SW ProClassic oil.
> A bit brushstrokey- and very critical lighting.
> ...


 When trim work needs to be the best it can be Satin Impervo is still my go to product. That said, it is NOT what it used to be. I would put it on with a very fine roller and lightly lay it off IMMEDIATELY. Given only a minute or two and it starts to get a little gummy and you'll get some brush marks on wider trim. Don't get ahead of yourself . If you approach it the way you would a 6 panel door with an acrylic product(sectioning it off) to some extent, you will get the best results. I will say though with the modern products, that a surface sanded with 600 grit should probably be sprayed. What ever you brush on after sanding with 600 is probably gonna go a little backwards. I'm not a spray guy and we do some really nice trim and seldom if ever sand further than 220 under a brushed finish. Years ago the enamels would lay down a lot smoother and you could get a little better results with a brushed finish. There is always Fine Paints Of Europe, although I am not sure if they make a low lustre finish. Usually when we go there it is always for the high gloss look.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> This might be a little OT- but kinda not-
> I have a job coming up that I'm coming behind another paint contractor to redo his co. work on some high profile windows. Client trusts me- hated him. His work wasn't too bad but had reached that point with the client where he could do no good. (I know- steaming pile of poo to step in- but i kinda have to..)
> Paint speced was SI- but he subbed SW ProClassic oil.
> A bit brushstrokey- and very critical lighting.
> ...


no question go with the SI slow dry means less streaks.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> From what Ive heard here the dry time for advance is something like 6 hrs or more. Is that correct? And is it true you only need water for cleanup or do you need spirits to rinse also?


Cure time is 8 hours. Dry time is usually around an hour or two. Dry as in you could handle a cabinet door or close it without fear of sticking.

Water only clean up is correct.


----------

